# Zeiss Reports Record Revenue & Earnings, Who Needs AF?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 15, 2017)

```
<em>Investments and innovations lead to best results in the company’s more than 170-year history </em></p>
<ul>
<li>Double-digit revenue growth to EUR 5.348 billion</li>
<li>EBIT increases to EUR 770 million</li>
<li>Positive contribution from all segments</li>
<li>Growth with leading-edge EUV technology</li>
<li>ZEISS continues to focus on innovation, global investments and expansion</li>
</ul>
<p><em><strong>OBERKOCHEN/Germany, STUTTGART/Germany, 2017-12-13.

</strong></em>In the past 2016/17 fiscal year (ended 30 September 2017), ZEISS increased both its revenue and earnings to a record level: revenue rose by 10 percent to EUR 5.348 billion (prior year: EUR 4.881 billion). At EUR 770 million, earnings before interest and tax (EBIT) were significantly above the already high level of the previous year (615 million). The EBIT margin has increased to over 14 percent. Order intake grew by a healthy 12 percent and is now at EUR 5.625 billion, underscoring the growth ambitions of the technology company.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>


<p>“All four segments – Research & Quality Technology, Medical Technology, Vision Care/Consumer Products and Semiconductor Manufacturing Technology – are either at or above their target returns and have made a positive contribution to the most successful fiscal year in the history of ZEISS,” said Prof. Dr. Michael Kaschke, President & CEO of Carl Zeiss AG, at the annual press conference in Stuttgart. “This development was not and is not just a matter of course. Rather, it is the result of the tremendous efforts made by all employees and partners over a long period of time. The consistent implementation of the strategic Agenda has now made a real impact and significantly increased competitiveness. Thanks to investments in cutting-edge Innovation and Customer Centers, global partnerships and strategic expansions, we have focused entirely on the needs of our customers,” said Kaschke, explaining the company’s strategy.</p>
<table>
<tbody>
<tr>
<td></td>
<td>Revenue in € million</td>
<td></td>
<td></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td></td>
<td>2016/17</td>
<td>2015/16</td>
<td>Change</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Research & Quality Technology</td>
<td>1,538</td>
<td>1,466</td>
<td>+5%</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Medical Technology*</td>
<td>1,427</td>
<td>1,290</td>
<td>+11%</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Vision Care/Consumer Products</td>
<td>1,108</td>
<td>1,089</td>
<td>+2%</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Semiconductor Manufacturing Technology</td>
<td>1,212</td>
<td>972</td>
<td>+25%</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 15, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> Zeiss Reports Record Revenue & Earnings, *Who Needs AF?*



Sony, apparently...


----------



## nuohkhoun (Dec 15, 2017)

I'm guessing part of the reason why, are from all those that are jumping ship from Canon to Sony. Re-buying lenses.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 15, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Zeiss Reports Record Revenue & Earnings, *Who Needs AF?*
> ...



I forgot about those lenses


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 15, 2017)

nuohkhoun said:


> I'm guessing part of the reason why, are from all those that are jumping ship from Canon to Sony. Re-buying lenses.



Zeiss camera lenses are in the Vision Care/Consumer Products division, which saw only a 2% revenue growth, significantly less than the other divisions. So, I'm guessing your guess is way off base.


----------



## Hflm (Dec 15, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> <em>Investments and innovations lead to best results in the company’s more than 170-year history </em></p>
> <ul>
> <li>Double-digit revenue growth to EUR 5.348 billion</li>
> <li>EBIT increases to EUR 770 million</li>
> ...


Well, Zeiss is laying of people. Sources I have told me, that Zeiss unofficially sees the future less rosy, in many segements.
http://www.hessenschau.de/wirtschaft/zeiss-will-in-wetzlar-220-stellen-abbauen,zeiss-wetzlar-100.html


----------



## tmroper (Dec 15, 2017)

I've come to a point in my life when I can admit it: I need AF. Even when shooting film, I work better with my Canon 1N or Contax G1 than my Leica M6 or Nikon FE. I was in denial for awhile, but the time has come to take stock and be honest with myself.


----------



## Zeidora (Dec 15, 2017)

Hflm said:


> Well, Zeiss is laying of people. Sources I have told me, that Zeiss unofficially sees the future less rosy, in many segements.
> http://www.hessenschau.de/wirtschaft/zeiss-will-in-wetzlar-220-stellen-abbauen,zeiss-wetzlar-100.html



If you actually read the article, it says it makes sport optics at that particular location, so binoculars and rifle scopes, plus some SMT position (SMT is mainly in Cambridge, anyway, AFAIK). No photographic lenses are affected. And at the scale of Zeiss, a couple hundred positions is a drop in the bucket (80 are relocated, so even less than that).

I am happy that Zeiss sticks to tight manufacturing tolerances, and leaves AF to lesser lens producers (maybe some low-end products).


----------



## Hflm (Dec 15, 2017)

Zeidora said:


> Hflm said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Zeiss is laying of people. Sources I have told me, that Zeiss unofficially sees the future less rosy, in many segements.
> ...


I actually read it and didn't say otherwise. The OP stated that we have "Positive contribution from all segments" and Zeiss is laying off people in some segments as they see the future there less rosy. I live close to Wetzlar and know some people working for Leica and Zeiss.
Zeiss lens division looks good, though.


----------



## gsealy (Dec 16, 2017)

I have 3 Zeiss lenses, and I love everyone of them. I use them for mostly static situations, so I have no problem with getting focus. The color transmission and fine detail are amazing. They are well worth the money I spent on them.


----------



## slclick (Dec 16, 2017)

I have only bought one and it was the not as expensive as the rest, 18 3.5. Very good lens, not great. I prefer the 16-35 f/4L IS but there was a quality about the Zeiss, build & microcontrast especially..top notch.


----------



## aceflibble (Dec 16, 2017)

Zeiss make great lenses, and AF certainly is not a deal-breaker for me when either the quality (Zeiss) or the price (Samyang) is right, but as others have noted, OP's interpretation of the report is inaccurate. Zeiss camera lenses aren't doing particularly well and are only just above breaking even; it's their rifle scopes which are bringing in the big money.


----------



## slclick (Dec 16, 2017)

aceflibble said:


> Zeiss make great lenses, and AF certainly is not a deal-breaker for me when either the quality (Zeiss) or the price (Samyang) is right, but as others have noted, OP's interpretation of the report is inaccurate. Zeiss camera lenses aren't doing particularly well and are only just above breaking even; it's their rifle scopes which are bringing in the big money.



How about the medical division?


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 17, 2017)

I need a car, not a horse.
I need vaccines for my kids, not bowls of vinegar.
I need AF, not Zeiss.

As for their sales, refer to PT Barnum.


----------



## dolina (Dec 17, 2017)

ZEISS is a diversified conglomerate. What is relevant to this forum is their revenues & earnings specific to full frame photographic lenses.


----------



## aceflibble (Dec 17, 2017)

slclick said:


> How about the medical division?


I was talking about the mix-up people are having over the optics. I've not paid attention to unrelated sectors myself, so I won't blindly comment on such things.


----------



## wldbil (Dec 18, 2017)

I would love to own one prime Zeiss Lens. I have other Zeiss products that I am extremely happy with. I had Nikon & Garrett binoculars that I bought and sold because the smaller Zeiss were that much better at giving me the resolution that I needed whether night or daylight. I bought the Rokinon 14/2.4 after Dustin Abbot’s great review and haven’t been disappointed with the lens.

I wanted a Zeiss lens but can no longer afford the price of admission as I am now retired.

I would think that Zeiss will continue to make good earnings with the products that they bring to market.


----------



## Khalai (Dec 18, 2017)

I love Zeiss (Classic foremost) lenses, as my signature proves. But sometimes, AF is irreplacible. I wished that Canon would have released FF MILC, which would really be beneficial for more ergonomic MF. Right now, LV is my go-to method, which is not always ideal. But overall image quality, colours and contrast of Zeiss lenses are really something. And that comes from a person, who really likes L lenses as well


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 18, 2017)

if Zeiss would make AF-lenses for Canon and Nikon, their consumer products division might also grow more than just a disappointing 2% per annum ... 


PS: if it got no AF, I will not buy it. Neither camera nor lens. No matter what.


----------

